# Hides all the time!



## Akrueger (Nov 4, 2013)

My hedgehog hides under his blanket all the time and when I take him out to hang out with him he tries to find anything he can hide under. Is this normal?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Normal.

A dim room can help some hedgehogs feel a bit more brave while exploring. For snuggling, try giving him a blanket, snuggle sack, or something else to hide under while on your lap.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that's normal.  Sounds like he may be more of a "cuddler" personality. Try settling him in your lap with a blanket that he can burrow into & sleep in. That might settle him down so he'll sleep & hang out on you instead of just trying to hide.


----------



## crunchymommy (Jan 8, 2014)

Good to know. Sounds just like our Paulette.


----------

